# Orijen Puppy Large or Nutrience Subzero?



## Dozer2015 (Feb 6, 2016)

We just adopted our puppy and the breeders were feeding royal canin gsd puppy. I want to get the puppy on a grain free diet. I can't decide if getting a large breed puppy food (Orijen Puppy Large) or an all life stage food (Nutrience Subzero) is more beneficial. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunner did awesome on orijen, we did one bag large breed puppy then switched to regional red.


----------

